# What do mean it's time to get up?



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I had a fun but very tiring day at Southwold yesterday so had a duvet day this morning. Looking a bit worse for wear I think!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha  pretty little Pippin is pooped  What a lovely face - how old is she now?


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

She is 5months and one week old, the little monkey! I never thought I would be up an hour and a half before her!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! very sweet, all cuddled in for a good rest.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

She's adorable! And I love Southwold, such a pretty place.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

She looks so cute and curly!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pippin  she is such a sweetie.

I haven't been to Southwold since I was a child and that picture with the sea and the beach huts brought back such a flood of happy memories. Thank you.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another Poo enjoying a life of tourism and leisure. Maybe Pete and Pippin should host Little Yellow dog and show us some more sites.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Fairlie, please explain little yellow dog. Sounds like a drug-infused song from the 60's!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Marzi,
Southwold is still wonderful. Come back!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh yes, where is Little yellow Dog?, its been a while...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A bit like a drug infused trip from the sixties. Check out a sticky note in the Chitchat section about Little yellow dog. We posted a shredded plastic toy of Tracey's dog Ruby to each other in a sort of pre-hitchhiking robot way. Did you guys get the hitchhiking robot in the UK?


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you Fairlie, Pippin would love to take the little yellow dog on an adventure. You have lost me still on the robot thing though!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

petentialpete said:


> Fairlie, please explain little yellow dog. Sounds like a drug-infused song from the 60's!


 Have a look here: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=37682

LYD has been around the world visiting forum members (probably many times by now). You get to see a slice of other poo people's lives and when it's your turn to be host, you get the stress of not letting LYD fall in to the jaws of your monster while trying to photograph him.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow I've just checked the link.....LYD set off in April 2013!!!
He's been going for almost two and a half years!!


----------

